# My new signature



## Shockwind (May 4, 2011)

What do you think of my new signature? Is it good or bad?


----------



## Waflix (May 15, 2011)

I like the signature, but in combination with your avatar not. It is exactly the same, and normally that would be good, but right here not. Or so I think.
I would recommend changing your avatar or your signature. But that is really only my opinion. And with changing I don't mean you should change the subject, but maybe another person, a darker colour etc..


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 16, 2011)

yeah.
I like the color background but...
it would have been nice with a darker color.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its still pretty good.


----------



## Shockwind (May 16, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> yeah.
> I like the color background but...
> it would have been nice with a darker color.
> 
> ...


Which one, my signature or my avatar or both?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

The vectorized arrow things and splatters don't really fit in with Roxas/Ven.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess signature coz you can't see much of the avatar.


----------



## Shockwind (May 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> The vectorized arrow things and splatters don't really fit in with Roxas/Ven.


I made that in a rush, and that's Ventus, not Roxas.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2011)

How about you stray away from something KH?

If you don't want to, at least make them different




Spoiler



Ventus, Roxas, Sora, whatever. All three are -snip-.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

I don't remember your last signature, so I like this one


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2011)

The color green on your sig is kinda bright. But overall, it's fine


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Changed into Raikou signature. What do you guys think?


----------



## wasim (May 20, 2011)

Not bad but i like the previous one better 

at first i thought it was someone else  lol


----------



## Raika (May 20, 2011)

Over the limit. Your avatar and signature can only total up to 80kb.


----------



## boktor666 (May 20, 2011)

Raikou: embodiement of awesome. I like it 'fox.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Raikou should have more of a dark background to contrast and lightning bolts behind him. IMHO


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Raikou should have more of a dark background to contrast and lightning bolts behind him. IMHO


I tried lightning, but it doesn't suit Raikou pretty well, even if Raikou is Electric-type.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

Crop the sig... A bit too roomy on the left, I think.

EDIT: Put Raiku on top of a cliff or something, looking down. Again, lightning bolts optional, LOL. Dusk or night would be good for background mood/lighting... [still wishes he had photoshop]


----------



## Shockwind (May 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Crop the sig... A bit too roomy on the left, I think.


Nah... Nevermind about it, because I asked my brother on how to lower the file size of the pic.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 21, 2011)

I guess you should have Entei rather than Raikou.
FiReFoX_7 = Entei
ThUnDeRfOx_7 = Raikou.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> I guess you should have Entei rather than Raikou.
> FiReFoX_7 = Entei
> ThUnDeRfOx_7 = Raikou.


Nah... I like Raikou better than Entei.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 21, 2011)

I like it, it's really clean and neat, yet still impressive to look at.


----------



## Shockwind (May 21, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I like it, it's really clean and neat, yet still impressive to look at.


Thanks for that, chaz!


----------

